# Transfert Apps iPhone to iTouch



## GÎµff (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon frère a acheté une app sur l'App Store pour son iPhone 4, et je voulais savoir si c'est possible de transférer cette app sur mon iTouch, à partir de son PC (qui a l'application). 
On a essayé avec son PC, cela ne fonctionne pas. Il dit que la synchronisation a bien eu lieu mais au final, rien a changé en ce qui concerne les applications de mon iTouch.

Help


----------



## GÎµff (5 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Les applications qu'on achète sur l'App Store, on peut les mettre sur les iPod Touch, iPhone et iPad qu'on possède mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit permis d'un point de vue légal de les mettre sur ceux de son frère, de son cousin, de sa voisine,....

Par ailleurs, pour la synchro, un iPod, iPhone ou iPad est lié à l'ordinateur avec lequel il a été synchronisé la 1ère fois. Et il n'est pas possible de le synchroniser avec l'ordinateur d'une autre personne sauf à remettre à zéro l'iPod/iPhone/iPad et à remplacer le contenu de cet iPod/iPhone/iPad par le contenu disponible sur l'ordinateur de cette personne.

Donc, si tu veux cette application, tu l'achètes sur l'App Store avec ton ordinateur et avec une synchro tu la transfères sur ton iPod (note que tu peux aussi acheter l'application avec ton iPod et avec une synchro la transférer sur ton ordinateur).


----------



## Froooom (15 Septembre 2010)

Je profite de ce topic pour me rassurer sur un point qui est proche de la question d'origine.
Je me suis fait voler mon Iphone 3G et je me demande si je vais pouvoir remettre les applis que j'avais télécharger sur un autre iPhone sans trop de soucis. 
Dans iTunes, je les voit dans ma bibliothèque, catégorie "apps" donc je pense que ca ira mais quelqu'un peut me le confirmer ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2010)

Avec le nouveau iPhone, il suffira de paramétrer dans iTunes comme cela l'était avec celui volé et de faire une synchro.

La sele chose qui pourrait poser problème serait une version d'une application pas adaptée pour l'OS du nouvel iPhone (iOS 4 par exemple).


----------



## Froooom (16 Septembre 2010)

Ok, donc ca me rassure sur le fait que je n'aurais pas à retourner chercher une par une les applis que j'avait.  ^^ . Je m'en méfie de cet itunes même si on s'aime bien tout les deux.

Pour les applis non compatible je pense que ca devrait aller et au contraire je pourrait avoir certaines applis que je  ne pouvais pas avant (Je ne suis jamais passé à OS 4.X sur mon iPhone 3G, j'allais tenter la 4.1 mais ... )


----------

